# Verkettung von Not-Aus-Tastern



## fup_safety (19 Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe hier grade einen Schaltplan vor mir liegen und soll ermitteln, welches PL die vorhandenen Sicherheitskreise bieten ...

Bei den Not-Aus-Tastern ist es natürlich so, dass alle in reihe geschaltet sind, aber schonmal 2-kanalig 

Ich weiß das die Diagnoseaufdeckung bei der Verkettung von Not-Aus-Tastern etc sinkt.

Kennt jemand eine Regel wie man es bewerten kann wenn mehrere Not-Aus-Taster in Reihe geschaltet sind ?

In meinem Fall sind es sogar 6 in Reihe!

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben das man Not-Aus-Taster generell in Reihe schalten kann, der DC bei zwei Tastern aber nur noch 60% beträgt.

Wer kennt sich aus ?


----------



## snake_1842 (19 Februar 2014)

http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/48266-reihenschaltung-not-taster-nach-din-en-iso-13849-1-a.html

Hier gibts ne ausfürlich Interpretation von Safety!


----------



## Andreas Koenig (19 Februar 2014)

Hallo, 
"natürlich in Reihe verkettet" ist schon mal fraglich.  Haben  wir bis vor ca. 5-6 Jahren gemacht, seitdem gibt es Hardware, wo ich  durch integrierte Testung entweder mehrere Schalter in Reihe schalten  kann, ohne die Sicherheit zu beeinflussen oder aber Geräte, die die  Signale mehrerer Schalter auf einen sicheren Ausgang sammeln (und zudem  in Bezug auf die Eingänge einzeldiagnosefähig sind, um zu sehen, welcher  Nothalttaster betätigt wurde).  Gibts  bei Pilz , ABB/Jokab, bei  fehlersicherer Peripherie mit eigenem Eingangkreis pro Schalter (z.b.  Siemens, Wago....mit F-CPU) und sicher auch vielen anderen.

Dann  wird der PLr bei Nothalt oft viel zu hoch angesetzt: es geht hier (oft,  nicht immer) um seltenst eintretende Ereignisse, wobei man auch noch  überlegen muss, inwie weit der Nothalt zu einer weiteren  Schadensminderung beiträgt / Nothalt wenn der Finger schon ab ist und  welche Situation denn tatsächlich einen Nothalt erfordert (z.B. wenn  trennende Schutzeinrichtungen einen Kontakt zwischen Person und  Gefahrenstelle sicher verhindert).  Wer Pl=d für Nothalt braucht hat bei  der Konstruktion der Maschine meist was falsch gemacht....
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
es ist bei sehr vielen Maschinen und Herstellern Stand der Technik Not-Halt Taster in Reihe zu schalten und das auch bei PLr= e oder d siehe hierzu meinen Beitrag oder den BGIA Report 2/2008 Beispiel 29.
Man kann natürlich auch alles einzeln vertraten oder Produkte mit entsprechender Diagnose einbauen.  Aber es ist definitiv nicht Falsch.
Die Risikoeinschätzung bei Not-Halt ist eine immer wieder umstrittene Sache. Kann man in verschiedenste Richtungen sehen


----------



## Andreas Koenig (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo safety, ich habe nirgends geschrieben, es sei "falsch" oder gar "unzulässig" Nothalttaster in Riehe zu verketten, ich habe nur geschrieben, das ich selbst das (aus gutem Grund) nicht mehr mache, da bis auf geringfügige Kostenersparnis technisch nichts mehr _dafür _spricht, aber _einiges dagegen_. Was "andere Hersteller machen" ist für mich allenfalls als "Ideengeber" bedeutsam, da diese "Anderen" oft genug  veraltete, unsinnige oder gar unzulässige Lösungen verwenden. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
ich bekomme sehr oft, wirklich sehr oft diese eine Frage gestellt und es gibt dann immer wieder Diskussionen kann man darf man, Reihenschaltung von Not-Halt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich dies nochmal aus meiner Sicht klargestellt. Im Übrigen soll es ja auch einen Technischen Report zur EN 14119 geben der dann auch unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen eine Reihenschaltung von Kontaktbehafteten Verriegelungseinrichtungen zu zulassen wird.
Also meine Antwort auf das Thema bezogen nicht auf Deine Antwort.
Du kannst natürlich machen, was Du willst das ist und war nie Ziel meiner Antwort dies in Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (23 Februar 2014)

Ich glaube Dir, dass die Frage oft aufkommt, da ja oft ein eindimensionales Kostendenken vorliegt, was allenfalls die Hardware und die Verkabelung berücksichtigt, nicht aber die Suche nach dem gedrückten Nothaltaster in einer Anlage durch den Betreiber, die schnell deutlich mehr Geld kostet. Im Übrigen überlegt man in den Normgremien derzeit,  konkrete Vorgaben zur Berechnung nach EN 13849-1 zu machen , wenn Schalter in Reihe geschaltet sind. Da geht es dann darum, wieviele Schalter vorhanden und wieviel davon regelmäßig geöffnet werden. Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo Andreas,
die von Dir genannten Überlegungen sind schon konkret in dem entstehenden technischen Report zur DIN EN ISO 14119 hier wird bei Verriegelungseinrichtungen auf das Thema eingegangen und auch auf den dadurch entstehenden Diagnosedeckungsgrad. Aber ich gestehe das ist auch wieder sehr umstritten und führt zu vielen Diskussionen.
Mir liegt der Entwurf vor.
Das Thema erkennen von Teilbetätigungen und welcher Taster betätigt ist, kann ich nachvollziehen hat aber mit der Verfügbarkeit zutun und nichts bzw. indirekt mit der Sicherheit.


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo safety.

Ich weiß du hast dir echte Mühe gegeben in diversen Beiträgen [1][2] das Problem mit der Diagnoseabdeckung
bei Reihenschaltung von  Not-Tastern zu erklären. Ich hab sie auch gelesen und vielen Dank dafür.

Es liegt also irgendwo an meinem Grundverständnis. Ich scheitere vor allem bei folgendem Kommentar von dir:


Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also wenn man eine Reihenschaltung mit z.B. Not-Tastern realisiert und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden muss/will dann muss man auch abhängig vom erforderlichen PL einen Diagnosedeckungsgrad erreichen. Bei der Reihenschaltung kann es zu einem Querschluss über einen Kontakt kommen, dieser wird bei einer zweikanaligen Struktur und einem entsprechender Logik (z.B. Sicherheitsrelais)  erkannt. Diese Logik verhindert dann ein Wiedereinschalten aber wenn ein weiterer Taster betätigt wird kann der Fehler überschrieben  und das Relais wieder eingeschaltet werden. Dies führt dazu das der DC unter 60% rutscht und ein z.B. PLd nicht erreicht werden kann.


Ich verstehe zwar den Teil das ein Fehler am ersten Schalter (Querschluss) durch das Betätigen eines Zweiten "überschrieben" wird aber nicht
warum aber ein Wiedereinschalten möglich sein sollte. Der Zweite Taster ist ja schließlich gedrückt.

Obwohl wir bei unseren Anlagen kaum über PLc (geschlossene Fördertechnik) drüber kommen würde mich doch interessieren welchen PL unserere
 Standard-Schaltung deiner Meinung nach erreicht. Nur so im Überblick, ich will dich hier nicht nach einer vollständigen Analyse fragen. Bzw. wo liegen 
 eher die Schwachstellen?
Anhang anzeigen NOTAUS-Schema2.pdf


----------



## Safety (24 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann jetzt nicht beurteilen was da hinter den zwei Schützen kommt, aber mit solch einer Struktur kann man PLe in Kategorie 3 erreichen. Es ist jetzt auch nur die Handlung im Notfall zu sehen.
Achtung: Habe es nicht komplett angesehen und auch keine Beurteilung durchgeführt!


----------



## Michi85 (25 Februar 2014)

bei uns gehen 5 Not-Aus in Reihe an eine Sicherheitssteuerung   CHa CHb ... da wird nie was passieren können.
Dann haben wir noch eine Sicherheitsschutzumhausung + Lichtgitter ... 2 Schütze, 2x2 Relais für die Schütze. 

Da wird nie was passieren können wenn die Anlage nicht verändert wird.


----------



## RONIN (25 Februar 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nicht beurteilen was da hinter den zwei Schützen kommt


Über die Schützkontakte werden dann die entsprechenden Steuerspannungen abgeschaltet.


Safety schrieb:


> Achtung: Habe es nicht komplett angesehen und auch keine Beurteilung durchgeführt!


Klar, wollte auch nicht mehr. Die ganzen Antriebe und Aktoren sind dann schließlich (sofern nicht mehr benötigt) auf nur über einen
Schütz geschaltet.

Mir ging's auch eher um deine Aussage die ich in  meinem vorigen Beitrag zitiert habe, da wir eben wie im Plan ersichtlich auch
seriell verkettete Not-Aus-Schalter verwenden. Ich versteh nur immer noch nicht den Teil mit:


			
				safety schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Logik verhindert dann ein Wiedereinschalten aber wenn ein weiterer Taster betätigt wird kann der Fehler überschrieben und das Relais wieder eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## fup_safety (26 Februar 2014)

Michi85 schrieb:


> bei uns gehen 5 Not-Aus in Reihe an eine Sicherheitssteuerung   CHa CHb ... da wird nie was passieren können.
> Dann haben wir noch eine Sicherheitsschutzumhausung + Lichtgitter ... 2 Schütze, 2x2 Relais für die Schütze.
> 
> Da wird nie was passieren können wenn die Anlage nicht verändert wird.



Also wenn jeder seine subjektive Meinung als Maßstab für die Qualität einer sicheren Maschine definieren könnte, bräuchten wir uns hier nicht regelmäßig auszutauschen.
Vor 20 Jahren galt "drahtbruchsicher" als Maß der Dinge und die, bei denen die MRL noch nicht "angekommen" ist, denken auch weiterhin so. 
Es gilt nunmal der _Stand der Technik_.


----------



## fup_safety (27 Februar 2014)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer Kabelgebundenen Fernbedienung mit Not-Aus ?
Muss ich da einzel geschirmte Adern verwenden um einen Fehlerausschluss gegen "Kurzschluss zwischen zwei belibigen Leitern" zu machen ?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich bei einer Kabelgebundenen Fernbedienung mit Not-Aus ?
> Muss ich da einzel geschirmte Adern verwenden um einen Fehlerausschluss gegen "Kurzschluss zwischen zwei belibigen Leitern" zu machen ?



Wenn du keine Taktsignale verwendest, dann musst du dir da was passendes überlegen ...

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (28 Februar 2014)

Ich verwende die   PDP67-Inseln (mit ML2P) von Pilz, da sammle ich alle  NOT-AUS  und Magnettürzuhaltungen ein.
Dadurch hat man automatisch eine genaue Zuordnung, welcher Notaus betätigt wurde. Damit ist das Thema
Reihenschaltung erledigt. 

Stationsübergreifend kann man   PNOZ-Mini-Multi  mit ML1P verwenden, da lassen sich die Stationen beim Transport
ohne große Rückverdrahtungsorgien einfach zerteilen.


----------



## fup_safety (28 Februar 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Taktsignale verwendest, dann musst du dir da was passendes überlegen ...



Das heißt ich kann auf geschütze, dauerhaft feste Verlegung oder Verlegung in getrennten Mantelleitungen verzichten wenn mein Auswertegerät Querschlüsse erkennen kann und ich entsprechend beschalte ?
Ist das in der Norm belegt oder auf Erfahrungswerte begründet ?

Grüße Henrik


----------



## IBFS (28 Februar 2014)

fup_safety schrieb:


> .... wenn mein Auswertegerät Querschlüsse erkennen kann ....



Wenn das Auswertegerät Taktsignale bereitstellt, ist es immer sinnvoll diese auch zu verwenden. 
Heutzutage werden Absperrungen durch veränderte Produktionsbedingungen öfter man angepasst.
Da ist es garnicht möglich die Verkabelung völlig geschützt zu verlegen, sonst wäre jede Veränderung
ein sehr großer Aufwand.


----------



## fup_safety (28 Februar 2014)

Das stimmt natürlich. Es ist nur so, dass man durch erhöhten Aufwand keine verringerung der Schutzmaßnahmen rechtfertigen kann wenn dann tatsächlich mal was passiert ist :/
Solche Aussagen kenne ich auch vom Kunden : "Der Aufwand ist völlig unverhältnismäßig...." manchmal gibt es nunmal kein schnell und billig


----------

